# Are hand mixer attachments and beaters interchangeable?



## boomshakalaka (Feb 22, 2014)

Does anyone know what brands of electric hand mixers, if any, that it is possible to use another brands attachments? Are any mixers made by the same company such as Cuisinart, Hamilton Beach, Sunbeam, etc so they will interchange? I actually came up with a very unique design for an attachment that works awesome and trying to take the next level so we can produce and market it. We may just have to pick the top 2 selling mixers and just market to those brands. ANY real world input on this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------

